# Advise on headlights



## Itsme00 (Oct 18, 2016)

We have an Astra GTC 2014 and been looking for Headlights so we can put onto Spanish plates but are being quoted ridiculous prices, then someone said as it's a newish car the beam is probably a flat beam so wouldn't need to change them, does anyone know if this is true, they aren't Xenon but would be great if they didn't need to be swooped for the ITV


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

The beam on a RHD points left. Has to by law. On some cars such as Mercs you can flick a switch in the lights and it will make it a flat beam which passes an ITV (although it would appear it depends where you go). Your car may have this facility. If you're not sure speak to an auto electrical guy (or gal).


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Itsme00 said:


> We have an Astra GTC 2014 and been looking for Headlights so we can put onto Spanish plates but are being quoted ridiculous prices, then someone said as it's a newish car the beam is probably a flat beam so wouldn't need to change them, does anyone know if this is true, they aren't Xenon but would be great if they didn't need to be swooped for the ITV


Do not think any cars came with a flat beam, a few bikes did a few years back (VFR being one of them)
Breakers would be a good bet or Milanuncios ?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
The simplest answer is to go to your friendly ITV station and ask - they aren't interested in scoring points, just helping you to be legal. 

However in my experience of rematriculating over 300 cars, yes you will need to change your lights; the normal lights will light the curb further away than it will light the white line down the middle of the road. So called "flat beam" are often slanted to light the curb further also. 

Davexf


----------

